# Dawn of War 3 Announcement?



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_YLkIjJtbg

Announcement to come May 03.

By the grace of the God Emperor, our undying lord, let it be so.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well. This day just got longer...


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Please please be true!

I need this desperately I need my necrons in full digital glory.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

please be true...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Deep inside I fear they will just troll us and release a new Last Stand map for Dawn of War II.


----------



## Brother Armiger (Mar 24, 2016)

Spoiler alert: It's a MOBA.

Just kidding.

Also if that ends up being true I didn't do it.


----------



## Rush Darling (Apr 30, 2015)

Brother Armiger said:


> Also if that ends up being true I didn't do it.


Considering the insensate rage I may fly in to at such an announcement, I'll probably hold you responsible.

Apologies in advance.

Here's hoping for a solid successor to the first and/or second titles. I enjoyed both for different reasons, and they are very different games. I just hope they don't extend the "Hey, we made the second one completely differently from the first and it was still a success!" logic a little too far.


----------



## Brother Armiger (Mar 24, 2016)

Rush Darling said:


> Considering the insensate rage I may fly in to at such an announcement, I'll probably hold you responsible.


Just in case I have this ability to jynx things:

Spoiler Alert, there's an extra hundred grand in my bank account and a hot naked woman waiting for me at home.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Nope, DoW3, there it is!








And there's Imperial Knights in there!


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

WRAITHKNIGHTS! KNIGHTS! I almost wept.


----------



## Brother Armiger (Mar 24, 2016)

I just overloaded my Power Armor's waste recycling function.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ouh my. That was metal as fuck. 

Steam page is also up.



> *About This Game*
> Step into a brutal battle between three warring factions
> 
> In Dawn of War® III you will have no choice but to face your foes when a catastrophic weapon is found on the mysterious world of Acheron.
> ...


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Interesting that they're only leading with 3. Of course, we all know that more races will follow in expansions and DLC, but interesting that they went with 3 rather than the usual 4. But hey, Starcraft has only 3 and nobody bitched about that.

I am already reading huge amounts of bawwwing that there is no Chaos/Tyranids/Tau/Necrons.
Can't anyone just be happy for 5 minutes without bitching like entitled little kids?
Besides, why would anyone want to be Tau? They suck! ;-)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

PC Gamer is spilling some goodies along with a few screenshots from the game itself.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

The hype is real


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Doelago said:


> PC Gamer is spilling some goodies along with a few screenshots from the game itself.
> 
> *snip*


Oh...
I've suddenly become very disappointed. What's with the TF2 Cell Shaded textures? Are they trying to go for a Godus look? Perhaps it looks better in action. But why would you go from the cool, gritty detail of DoW2 to something that looks like it was made by Disney?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> Oh...
> I've suddenly become very disappointed. What's with the TF2 Cell Shaded textures? Are they trying to go for a Godus look? Perhaps it looks better in action. But why would you go from the cool, gritty detail of DoW2 to something that looks like it was made by Disney?


Bear in mind this has just been announced. The end graphics won't be anything close to that.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Angel of Blood said:


> Bear in mind this has just been announced. The end graphics won't be anything close to that.


I will believe you because I want you to be right. But if you compare it to the first screenshots they released when DoW2 was announced, there's a big difference. 

This is one of the first screens they released for DoW2. Pretty well polished. So it's odd that they'd release something untextured. But anyway, I'm sure you're right and Relic haven't gone insane.

http://s2.n4g.com/newssi/131238_0_org.jpg


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> Oh...
> I've suddenly become very disappointed. What's with the TF2 Cell Shaded textures? Are they trying to go for a Godus look? Perhaps it looks better in action. But why would you go from the cool, gritty detail of DoW2 to something that looks like it was made by Disney?


This looks like its very much work in progress, as there is no shading whatsoever going on and the characters are not even properly animated. Note how almost all the characters are standing in the same poses and all. 
It is also not coming out before 2017, so there is still plenty of time to polish up the texture work.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

I too thought that the textures were a little odd. I think the vehicles like the Imperial Knight and Wave Serpent look fine, but the soldier and character models leave a little to be desired. However, I'm withholding judgement until gameplay videos, the screenshots might not be doing it justice. And like you say, Doelago, there's plenty of time to work on them.

Overall, I'm hyped.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My reaction: (0:10)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RN7CqKU24SA

Then my reaction to Doelago's post and seeing Gorgutz is on that page.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJBKyTfCjCc


LotN


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> I will believe you because I want you to be right. But if you compare it to the first screenshots they released when DoW2 was announced, there's a big difference.
> 
> This is one of the first screens they released for DoW2. Pretty well polished. So it's odd that they'd release something untextured. But anyway, I'm sure you're right and Relic haven't gone insane.
> 
> http://s2.n4g.com/newssi/131238_0_org.jpg


Mind you, they DO note "In aid of this, some close detail has been sacrificed so Dawn of War 3 can shine in large-scale encounters", so don't expect things to be (much) better than DoW2 when zooming in a lot. Still,judging by the screenshots:

The model Shaders look distinctly Not Done Yet, especially on the Eldar. 
Animations aren't done - Lot of 'exact same pose' going on. We may actually be looking at test scenes.
Shots are zoomed in far more than you would be in normal gameplay, if we're back to DoW1 level numbers.

Likely still a ton of work left in the graphical department, but then this whole thing might still be a year or more off. I can't find any indication of a release date anywhere.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

One thing which amused me about DoW numbers is that they were so large, with so much death, that essentially the entire chapter would be dead by the end of the campaign. It would be amusing if there was a unit count throughout the campaign. If you hit 1000, you simply had Gabriel Angelos to solo the rest of the game.


----------



## Scrad (Apr 4, 2014)

Well i simply need a new pc now don't I. 

We actually have 2 great games coming out soon, and Battlefleet Gothic that was just released isn't too shabby. 2016 hey everyone :so_happy:


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Good thing I like playing Orks, they can hold me over till I get my Crons. We all know they are going to have expansions.


----------



## Valrak (Jul 23, 2011)

Put together a video detailing all the news and media we have at the moment on Dawn of War 3, soon as I get more information I will make more videos to keep everyone updated.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ioo0dwYHvxE


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

What has they done to my Dawn of Wars?!







They've turned it into some kind of Warcraft 3 Moba in space. Cell shaded cartoony graphics look set to stay.

*WHY THE FUCK CAN DREADNOUGHT ARMOUR FLY?!*
*WHY IS THE FUCKING KNIGHT BEING DROPPED IN FROM SPACE?! WHERE'S THE FUCKING LANDER?!?!?!?!*

For those of you who will say, "But it's just alpha, they'll sort out the graphics..." No, they wont. This is what we are getting. Some kind of Command and Conquer / Warcraft 3 spam fest in a happy Hello Kitty world.
In the Rainbow Cuteness of the Far Future there is only GABRIEL ANGELOS WITH THE WRONG VOICE ACTOR!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> They've turned it into some kind of Warcraft 3 Moba in space. Cell shaded cartoony graphics look set to stay.


The graphics are unimportant. Yes they are cartoony somewhat, but to be honest this is what I think Dawn of War would have looked like had it been made more recently rather than more than a decade ago. So i'm good with it.



Kharn The Complainer said:


> *WHY THE FUCK CAN DREADNOUGHT ARMOUR FLY?!*
> *WHY IS THE FUCKING KNIGHT BEING DROPPED IN FROM SPACE?! WHERE'S THE FUCKING LANDER?!?!?!?!*


Didn't see the former, the latter is probably still a work in progress.



Kharn The Complainer said:


> For those of you who will say, "But it's just alpha, they'll sort out the graphics..." No, they wont. This is what we are getting. Some kind of Command and Conquer / Warcraft 3 spam fest in a happy Hello Kitty world.


No, it isn't. That is the whole point of the Alpha State, to work out what works and what does not. This footage does not represent the finished game, it represents what the game looks like now in a far from finished state.



Kharn The Complainer said:


> In the Rainbow Cuteness of the Far Future there is only GABRIEL ANGELOS WITH THE WRONG VOICE ACTOR!


Yes, I noticed that. Disappointing yes, but nothing is perfect.


LotN


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

The flying part was a bit of an exaggeration. But you see Angelos jumping 30 feet into the air. 

My statement about the alpha being what we're getting was aimed more at the graphical choice. We're getting cute.

Personally, I don't know how well it will work having over 9000 units on screen at once. Sure, it probably sounds nice on paper (more = better) but I've played and watched people play the Epic mod for DoW1 and it's a bit meh. 

Of course, DoW2 still exists, so it looks like I'll just be sticking to that.

On the other hand, Relic are Relic and they'll probably still make a damn good game. I just don't want Hello Kitty in my GrimDark!

Frankly, LotN, you come across as a Radical. It offends my Monodominant senses. DoW should be grimdark and not filled with cellshaded rainbows (yes, there are rainbows in the game). I am close to declaring you a heretic for your radical beliefs.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> The flying part was a bit of an exaggeration. But you see Angelos jumping 30 feet into the air.


I won't deny that isn't a great animation choice. It should be teleportation, a much more appropriate choice.



Kharn The Complainer said:


> My statement about the alpha being what we're getting was aimed more at the graphical choice. We're getting cute.


No, we're getting Dawn of War (1): 2016 Version. Seriously, the graphics in these gameplay trailers look like the original Dawn of War, just updated. The motions of the Space Marines, the environment graphics, the squad sizes, etc. This game appears to essentially be the original Dawn of War updated.



Kharn The Complainer said:


> Personally, I don't know how well it will work having over 9000 units on screen at once. Sure, it probably sounds nice on paper (more = better) but I've played and watched people play the Epic mod for DoW1 and it's a bit meh.


I can't comment on that until I see such a thing in-game. But it sounds like something that could be excellent if done correctly, but that will be a real challenge for the developers.



Kharn The Complainer said:


> Frankly, LotN, you come across as a Radical. It offends my Monodominant senses. DoW should be grimdark and not filled with cellshaded rainbows (yes, there are rainbows in the game). I am close to declaring you a heretic for your radical beliefs.


What does my title say? Heresy is a given from me. But in all seriousness my opinion is that this game harkens back to the original Dawn of War in terms of graphic style, appearance and gameplay. Dawn of War II went for photorealism and the decision to make each faction animation as you would expect them to be in real life, but Dawn of War did not do that and apparantly Dawn of War III isn't going to be doing that either.


LotN


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

As always, you make some fine points. We shall see how it all turns out. I hope I am completely wrong in all my misgivings.


----------

